# Acer Laptop Aspire 4720Z model Maximum RAM Icrease



## barok (Nov 11, 2008)

hello guys and every1 ..... i just want to know Maximum RAM to increase on my laptop ACER aspire 4720Z model Processor . Intel (R) Pentium (R) CPU T2370 1.73 GHz ..... Memory RAM 1.GB System Type: 32-bit Operating System Operating system Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack1 ... ty waiting for repply to all of you guys


ty....
___barok___


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
According to your specs:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2



> Up to 2 GB of DDR2 533 MHz memory, upgradeable to
> 2 GB using two soDIMM modules, (dual-channel support)


Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

